# Having Babies in Dubai



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

I was told that I will have to plan with the insurance company when I want to have a baby. Is this true? Can someone explain?

In the US you get pregnant and then tell the insurance company.

Thanks,
Korena


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Not quite! 

Not all private medical insurance includes maternity cover. With some top end contracts it is integral, with others it is an add-on.

For most contracts you have to have the plan for a period of time before you are insured for maternity related issues. Usually this is between 6-9 months of taking the plan out. Some larger company sponsored schemes include maternity cover from date of joining.

These terms are not confined to plans in Dubai only, but apply to cover around the world, even in the US. It all shows the importance of obtaining proper advice when taking out a suitable medical cover.

And I know all this as I advise on these issues professionally 



You'll be pleased to hear that standard of medical care here are high.


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

So to understand...It all depends on the insurance I get? 

If the insurance I get says that after 6 months is will cover maternity then I can have a bbay with out planning with them first?

As of June, all companies are required to provide insurance? Or will I have to get my own?

Thanks


----------



## TheFiveJs (Mar 26, 2008)

What would happen if you were pregnant before you left the states? Would they cover it?

PS- This question is for YOU, not me LOL


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Good question. Anyone know what would happen?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Smiles:-) said:


> So to understand...It all depends on the insurance I get?
> 
> If the insurance I get says that after 6 months is will cover maternity then I can have a bbay with out planning with them first?
> 
> ...



Yes. 

As of July 1st all companies in Dubai are required to provide cover for employees, but you can virtually guarantee that due to costs, few will offer top level cover including maternity.

You need to ask for details of the cover the company will offer then speak to me.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

TheFiveJs said:


> What would happen if you were pregnant before you left the states? Would they cover it?
> 
> PS- This question is for YOU, not me LOL



Again depends on the contract - a corporate arrangement MIGHT cover this, but the plans and specific details are all different. Ask the employer for information.

A new personally arranged plan will not provide maternity cover, without a waiting period.


----------



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks!

Does Dubai have Maternity Leave? If so how long is it?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Maternity leave is 45 days after one years service.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Erm... i'd do some serious research here.. the law currently states that any Non-UAE National must return to their home country to give birth as they will not grant a birth certificate in the UAE. Imay be completely wrong on this, but this was one of the things that flagged up for moi.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Jonathan2008 said:


> Erm... i'd do some serious research here.. the law currently states that any Non-UAE National must return to their home country to give birth as they will not grant a birth certificate in the UAE. Imay be completely wrong on this, but this was one of the things that flagged up for moi.


Wrong...anyone can have a baby in this country...even if your not a resident (you need to be a resident within 120 days of having the baby to register its birth)

The only thing you wont get is citizenship (pretty much nobody does)

There are lots of hospitals to chose from..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jonathan2008 said:


> Erm... i'd do some serious research here.. the law currently states that any Non-UAE National must return to their home country to give birth as they will not grant a birth certificate in the UAE. Imay be completely wrong on this, but this was one of the things that flagged up for moi.


TOTALLY WRONG!


A baby born to a non-UAE national will get a birth certificate from the embassy/consultate of its father.


Please take care when commenting on issues that you do not know about as you may seriously misguide people. We want to help here, not hinder.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

if you read my input it does say 'i may be wrong on this..' 

Do you have a personal hate campaign or something? please curb your tone in messages to me.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You are giving incorrect advice that may have serious consequences. In future I suggest that if you don't know the answer you don't respond and leave it to those that do know.


----------

